# Can't make usb webcam work on RPI/RPI2



## jalla (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm trying to get a Logitech C525 webcam working on the RPI/RPI2. The camera works with no problem on an amd64 system with 10.1-Stable

The following are results from an RPI2 using the latest CURRENT snapshot, but I've also tried an older RPI with 10.1-STABLE that shows the same behaviour.

Inserting the camera I see this with dmesg(8):


```
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, port 2, addr 4 (ignored)
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x046d> at usbus0
```

Output from usbconfig(8):


```
root@rpi2:/home/tl # usbconfig
ugen0.1: <OTG Root HUB DWCOTG> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <product 0x9514 vendor 0x0424> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (2mA)
ugen0.3: <product 0xec00 vendor 0x0424> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (2mA)
ugen0.5: <11n Adapter D-Link> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (450mA)
ugen0.6: <USB Composite Device SINO WEALTH> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.4: <HD Webcam C525 vendor 0x046d> at usbus0, cfg=255 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```

*cfg=255* tells me that the device isn't configured. Also, `usbconfig` can't read any config descriptors off the device


```
root@rpi2:/home/tl # usbconfig -u 0 -a 4 dump_all_config_desc
ugen0.4: <HD Webcam C525 vendor 0x046d> at usbus0, cfg=255 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)



root@rpi2:/home/tl #
```

Any ideas on how I can proceed to solve this?


----------

